# White People



## Dyn (Dec 28, 2021)

Whtie people are the native indigineous inhabitatnts of Europe. They're basically the worst race ever and I'm not even racist. They're just so bad. They're all fragile pathetic incels and retarded from minecraft and autism. They're so bad that colleges have to discriminate against them to keep them from fucking up campuses with jagermeister and shitty weed.







If you go to white websites they will get all chimped up on racism and faildox you. I'm not even joking they type your username into whitepages and then post the first result they get. They rape kids and if anyone tries to stop them they cry about it being 'actually hebophilia'. White people are shit.






I hate white people.


----------



## Retink (Dec 28, 2021)

Fucking mayonnaise mongrels.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 28, 2021)

This thread offends me greatly.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 28, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> View attachment 2836983
> 
> This thread offends me greatly.


shut up coconut

I started a list of white people weaknesses so we can fight against them easier.

- College debt
- Oxycontin
- Vaccine mandates
- Poison getting put in starbucks
- Being banned from twitter
- Sexual competition (from blacks)
- Sexual competition (from non-whites in general)
- Sexual competition (from dogs)
- Sexual competition (just, in general)
- Meth lab explosions
- Not being able to say the n-word


----------



## Thirteenfifty (Dec 28, 2021)

death to all crackers 

we must secure a future for our dogs, white women must be stopped


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 28, 2021)

Heh, at least i'm not white.
Good luck in the hunting grounds in 2030, white people.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Dec 28, 2021)

This thread helps me realize kiwifarms has always lacked a certain something, and of course I am suggesting a:

NIGGER MEGA-THREAD, or at least a community watch on dat sheeeit.

ps hello spergatory


----------



## Dyn (Dec 28, 2021)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> This thread helps me realize kiwifarms has always lacked a certain something, and of course I am suggesting a:
> 
> NIGGER MEGA-THREAD, or at least a community watch on dat sheeeit.


You're right, it would make a good honeypot to catch out all the seething whitoids.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 28, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I started a list of white people weaknesses so we can fight against them easier.
> 
> - College debt
> - Oxycontin
> ...



No melalin
No BBC
No political sense
No honor


----------



## Hijaboholic (Dec 28, 2021)

In before this thread gets moved to Spergatory.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 28, 2021)

Ryria said:


> In before this thread gets moved to Spergatory.


No it's going to commnuity watch.


----------



## the clap (Dec 28, 2021)

I just don't know what Yakub was thinking.


----------



## Niggergate (Dec 28, 2021)

Who buys great value mayonnaise?


----------



## Dyn (Dec 28, 2021)

the clap said:


> I just don't know what Yakub was thinking.


Probably his dog was being extra adorable and he wanted to give him a treat.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Dec 28, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> No melalin





Dyn said:


> No it's going to commnuity watch.


y'all niggras needa lernta spell - how else can you expect the white man to understand you??


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 28, 2021)

Good thing I balance out my whiteness by ragging on jews like a true anti-racist.


----------



## Medulseur (Dec 28, 2021)

That second picture is disgusting. Great value mayo? Hellmann's or GTFO!


----------



## murgatroid (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## millais (Dec 28, 2021)

Remove wh*toids.


----------



## KKonger (Dec 28, 2021)

whiy folk unawares on what 'gon hiddem


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Dec 28, 2021)

Imagine running around smelling like wet dog all the time.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 28, 2021)

OP is still upset that his ancestors bullied our creator, Yakub.


----------



## MysticLord (Dec 28, 2021)

White people are demons invented by the black kang Yakub.


Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> OP is still upset that his ancestors bullied our creator, Yakub.


das rite


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 28, 2021)

Has @Dyn or Hasan Piker watched this yet?


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 28, 2021)

Skittles stands with Whites everywhere:




As does whatever this store is:


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 28, 2021)

Huh, that’s a funny way to say you’re jealous of The Master Race.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Dec 29, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Huh, that’s a funny way to say you’re jealous of The Master Race.


Master of what? Only things wh*tes have invented is slavery, cuckoldry, sister-fucking and bestiality. Everything else was stolen from PoC.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 29, 2021)

The Sacred Chao said:


> Master of what? Only things wh*tes have invented is slavery, sister-fucking and bestiality. Everything else was stolen from PoC.






Credit to whoever it was that posted this earlier today.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Dec 29, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> View attachment 2837114
> 
> Credit to whoever it was that posted this earlier today.


Forgot to mention y'all invented lying as well.


----------



## Un Platano (Dec 29, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> View attachment 2837114
> 
> Credit to whoever it was that posted this earlier today.


You do know that most of that 97% was stolen from BIPOC inventors, right?


----------



## D.Va (Dec 29, 2021)

we need a wypipo tag on the forums so i know which posts to immediately ignore and negrate


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 29, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> You do know that most of that 97% was stolen from BIPOC inventors, right?


Sure. Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Un Platano (Dec 29, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Sure. Keep telling yourself that.


I will. I read history, you read schizographics.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 29, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> I will. I read history, you read schizographics.


Genuinely can’t tell if you’re joking or actually a revisionist history nut job. Knowing The Farms it could be either or. Anyways, if you are some woke nutter then this conversation is pointless. You aren’t going to convince me that well documented history and current events that I can see with my own eyes is false and I can not convince you that your schizophrenic alternate take on history is just that because that’s simply not what you want to believe or hear.


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 29, 2021)

The Sacred Chao said:


> Forgot to mention y'all invented lying as well.


That was jews, they also invented the porn industry.


----------



## FallOfGrumps (Dec 29, 2021)

This is the worst trolling attempt in sometime. Trolling has become so cringe now.


----------



## Pirata (Dec 29, 2021)

Finally a thread where I can drop hard R crackers and not get criticized for it.


----------



## Transniglet (Dec 29, 2021)

imagine trolling/race baiting in 2021 lmao


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 29, 2021)

White ppl dancing lol


----------



## Slobs (Dec 29, 2021)

FallOfGrumps said:


> This is the worst trolling attempt in sometime. Trolling has become so cringe now.


He's not trolling, he's fishing for potential mates. I know black culture is hard to understand for you massas- I mean whitoids, but have you and your thick white juicy cocks- I mean small huwhite dicks that can't compete heh, ever stopped to think about the difficulties of unbroken bu- black males and their tight cock hungry bussies? You racist crackers broke and bred generation after generation of cockhungry sissies and it's about time you gave them their cummie- reparations you hear? Now instead of complaining about trolling like a fragile white boy how about you step up like a real whipcracker and put Dyn in his place? How much longer does a black boy have to beg before the white MAN gives him what he deserves!?


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 29, 2021)

I injected meth into the vein on the top of my penis in honor of this thread.

Racial unity is very important. We as white people must be proud of the accomplishments of other white people we have nothing to do with. I AS A WEAKLY-MELANATED INDIVIDUAL HAVE PLAYED A MAJOR ROLE IN THE DEVELOPMENT OF MODERN MEDICINE


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2021)

beautiful person said:


> White ppl dancing lol


Then: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow man.


----------



## FallOfGrumps (Dec 29, 2021)

Also, I wouldn't accuse white people of being the pedophile race. We wouldn't want to take away the biggest accomplishments of the arabs and jews. Cultural appropriation and all that.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2021)

FallOfGrumps said:


> Also, I wouldn't accuse white people of being the pedophile race. We wouldn't want to take away the biggest accomplishments of the arabs and jews. Cultural appropriation and all that.


Whitey are rapers, killers, stealers and racists.


----------



## FallOfGrumps (Dec 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Whitey are rapers, killers, stealers and racists.


What an overly complicated way to tell me that you're Jewish. It's okay, not all of us can be perfect.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 29, 2021)

White pipo would be just like our African bruthas if they hadn't stolen all the science from the black folks. White pipo buck broke our bodies, minds and souls and we're gonna buck break them back.


----------



## Dilf Department (Dec 29, 2021)

Avarage mayo demon food.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2021)

AutisticLoli said:


> Avarage mayo demon food.
> View attachment 2837232


At least it's healthy.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Dec 29, 2021)

The demonization of fried foods is a wh*toid plot to subjugate our taste buds.


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see the difference.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 29, 2021)

We all know that dyn is just acting bratty because he wants the massa to buck break him more


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Dec 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Then:


More Then:




...place your votes, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Neil (Dec 29, 2021)

You dumb, cracker bitch.
Hillbilly.
Hick.
Mayonnaise Monkey.
Vanilla Gorilla.

And numerous other kinds of words--Honkey.
Whitey.
Redneck.

Wigger.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Not being able to say the n-word


I assure you, I can and do say it.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 29, 2021)

Just to note, he's "Light" Rail Avenger because light means white.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 29, 2021)

I am LGBT and that magically makes me not white!


----------



## Neil (Dec 29, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> I assure you, I can and do say it.


not in public or around your boss


----------



## DeathfatFag (Dec 29, 2021)

Looks like we're gonna have to gentrify Dyn out of his neighborhood before this shit gets out of hand.



From The Uncanny Valley said:


> I am LGBT and that magically makes me not white!


100 % white devil foolishness


----------



## bluehawk (Dec 29, 2021)

Wow, so edgy. If there's one group you're not supposed to criticize nowadays it's White people.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 29, 2021)

bluehawk said:


> Wow, so edgy. If there's one group you're not supposed to criticize nowadays it's White people.


No it's the desert nomads.


----------



## RussianParasite (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> shut up coconut
> 
> I started a list of white people weaknesses so we can fight against them easier.
> 
> ...


-spicy food

ETA: lol all the WHITE knights in this thread getting mad while forgetting they are the same race as the Br*tish.


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> - Meth lab explosions
> - Not being able to say the n-word


Is it truly wrong to want to smoke meth and hate niggers?


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 29, 2021)

Slavs (especially slavic leafs) are unironically subhumans. Fuck Gopniks!


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2021)

So non-racist, y'all try your best TO be racist.


----------



## Mellow Malevolent (Dec 29, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> I am LGBT and that magically makes me not white!


I didn't know it worked like that! Good to know


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2021)

Something I don't get: White people LOVE to hate on other White people. No matter the political spectrum, there's an internal distaste within American culture.


----------



## wharf rat (Dec 29, 2021)

If you are an Abbo, even outright niggers might as well be white.


----------



## FallOfGrumps (Dec 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Something I don't get: White people LOVE to hate on other White people. No matter the political spectrum, there's an internal distaste within American culture.


If we are being non-joking for a second. I honestly think that this is how we teach our history. It's like 90% "Here is why we are evil." I remember feeling really ashamed sitting next to my black class mates in middle school. It's an odd memory that my mind has held onto, and I am sure it affected a lot of people the same way. I don't think it's healthy to dwell on past wrongs. Therapists wouldn't advice it for an individual, so why do we do it as a collective?

Edit: I'm American for context, I don't know if other western nations have this.


----------



## nigga that crab pollack (Dec 29, 2021)

if you ever run into problems being white, just pretend to be jewish. 60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2021)

FallOfGrumps said:


> If we are being non-joking for a second. I honestly think that this is how we teach our history. It's like 90% "Here is why we are evil." I remember feeling really ashamed sitting next to my black class mates in middle school. It's an odd memory that my mind has held onto, and I am sure it affected a lot of people the same way. I don't think it's healthy to dwell on past wrongs.


My guess is for White people, it's another form of feeling superior. In this case, with allocating guilt and "supporting" minorities because their way is the RIGHT way. It's quite insulting and condescending.

On the other side of the spectrum, there are White people that pretend racism DOESN'T exist and try to whitewash history as simple patriotism without understanding the ramifications that has conspired since then. And don't get me started on the whole "White Lives Matter" movement. So proud of being "White," yet they cannot collectively agree on a definition of "White."


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 29, 2021)

It's OK to be white.


----------



## FallOfGrumps (Dec 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> My guess is for White people, it's another form of feeling superior.


Nah, this is eye rolling. I have seen this said before, and it's just another way of justifying being cruel to an entire race of people.

People are so convinced white people are monsters, they aren't even allowed to feel bad without it appearing suspicious.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2021)

FallOfGrumps said:


> "Here is why we are evil." I remember feeling really ashamed sitting next to my black class mates in middle school. It's an odd memory that my mind has held onto, and I am sure it affected a lot of people the same way. I don't think it's healthy to dwell on past wrongs.


The point of learning about history is to, well, LEARN from past mistakes so that we don't repeat them. 



FallOfGrumps said:


> Nah, this is eye rolling. I have seen this said before, and it's just another way of justifying being cruel to an entire race of people.


Agreed. Like I said, it's another method of feeling superior. White guilt is just racism with extra steps.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Dec 29, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> Slavs (especially slavic leafs) are unironically subhumans. Fuck Gopniks!
> View attachment 2837385


Whiteoids say slavs aren't white and chase them away.
Left wing trash say slavs aren't POCs and chase them away.
Slavs are the most oppressed group in the world and the day or reckoning will come for whiteoids on both spectrums of political autism.


----------



## FallOfGrumps (Dec 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> LEARN from past mistakes so that we don't repeat them.


It's a nice thought, but it's not reality. History and Sociology repeat themselves (even if not exactly), and we certainly aren't the first culture that taught history.

Also the effect of guilt on behavior isn't a good one. Convince people they are garbage, and they tend to act like garbage.


----------



## RussianParasite (Dec 29, 2021)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> Whiteoids say slavs aren't white and chase them away.
> Left wing trash say slavs aren't POCs and chase them away.
> Slavs are the most oppressed group in the world and the day or reckoning will come for whiteoids on both spectrums of political autism.


I’ve heard that Whiteoids will even shake each others hands through an entryway or whistle while inside. Truly a barbaric group.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 29, 2021)

U white tho


----------



## Ted Gazynski (Dec 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> My guess is for White people, it's another form of feeling superior. In this case, with allocating guilt and "supporting" minorities because their way is the RIGHT way. It's quite insulting and condescending.
> 
> On the other side of the spectrum, there are White people that pretend racism DOESN'T exist and try to whitewash history as simple patriotism without understanding the ramifications that has conspired since then. And don't get me started on the whole "White Lives Matter" movement. So proud of being "White," yet they cannot collectively agree on a definition of "White.”



The reason white people “hate” other white people is simple: they’re the only serious threat to each other. Why would smart well-off white people waste any time thinking about Indians or Bangladeshis or Nigerians? Everybody else on earth is living in the white man’s world. White people mostly don’t NEED to be ethnocentric. This is why the vast majority of white “racists” are lower class whites, because they’re actually in competition with nonwhites and stuff like immigration will erode their position.

White people who “acknowledge racism” aren’t going to surrender any of the power or wealth won through conquest and domination. They’re only using “the history of racism” as a cynical ploy to advance their interests. There’s no real reason a white person should denounce their history or ancestors, there’s no shame in being a winner.


----------



## Null (Dec 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 29, 2021)

FallOfGrumps said:


> If we are being non-joking for a second. I honestly think that this is how we teach our history. It's like 90% "Here is why we are evil." I remember feeling really ashamed sitting next to my black class mates in middle school. It's an odd memory that my mind has held onto, and I am sure it affected a lot of people the same way. I don't think it's healthy to dwell on past wrongs. Therapists wouldn't advice it for an individual, so why do we do it as a collective?
> 
> Edit: I'm American for context, I don't know if other western nations have this.


The ideal goal of both history and therapy is to learn from the events and mistakes of the past and apply that knowledge towards better choices and actions for the sake of the future. The difference is that you have a degree of personal and emotional separation from history, whereas you don't from the life events you would typically discuss with a therapist. It's not healthy to dwell much on your own past because of how intrinsically it ties into your own emotions and cognitive biases, that's just human nature.

With history, the facts of the past might horrify you, but you're approaching them from a more objective standpoint than you possibly can when thinking about your own life experience. Pretending that horrible historical facts didn't happen just to spare people some discomfort is both disingenuous and disrespectful to the people who had to suffer through far worse fates than feeling awkward in their eighth-grade history class.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Dec 29, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> I’ve heard that Whiteoids will even shake each others hands through an entryway or whistle while inside. Truly a barbaric group.


They also wear hats INSIDE a building, even someones house! Trully barbaric race, worse than the worst of mongoloids.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Dec 29, 2021)

I want to defend my fellow white people but this happened


Spoiler: Spoiler











And also this



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## FallOfGrumps (Dec 29, 2021)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> The ideal goal of both history and therapy is to learn from the events and mistakes of the past and apply that knowledge towards better choices and actions for the sake of the future. The difference is that you have a degree of personal and emotional separation from history, whereas you don't from the life events you would typically discuss with a therapist. It's not healthy to dwell much on your own past because of how intrinsically it ties into your own emotions and cognitive biases, that's just human nature.
> 
> With history, the facts of the past might horrify you, but you're approaching them from a more objective standpoint than you possibly can when thinking about your own life experience. Pretending that horrible historical facts didn't happen just to spare people some discomfort is both disingenuous and disrespectful to the people who had to suffer through far worse fates than feeling awkward in their eighth-grade history class.


I think you are completely ignoring my criticism. Its being tied directly into the self worth of white people in our society, the facts aren't being viewed with a disconnect or objectively. It's being used directly to make people feel horrible about themselves. It's also often used to twist the arm of white people, convincing them that it's okay for people to be bigoted towards them since some white person in the past was mean. Therefore, according to the way it's being applied, current white people deserve to feel pain and suffering.

History isn't being used to better the future. It's a nice thought, but it's ultimately a lie. It's being used to propagate hate. It's made further complicated by the fact that human beings naturally AREN'T objective. Of course people are going to tie any perceived crimes of people that looked like them directly to themselves. Of course people are going to feel a tribal pull against those they view wronged their ancestors. We are setting ourselves up for tribalism and hate. The way history is taught makes the modern day no surprise at all.


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 29, 2021)

Can we talk about the smell?
There's nothing more beta than not having a strong odor.

True black alpha seduce women with pure sexual musk.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Dec 29, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> I want to defend my fellow white people but this happened
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...


Bruh. My man. My dude. Please. We argue who is white and who is not, but romanians? C'mon.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Dec 29, 2021)

Also white people are demons


----------



## Popper Whiting (Dec 29, 2021)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> Bruh. My man. My dude. Please. We argue who is white and who is not, but romanians? C'mon.


Romania happened and it is about time us Europeans accept that it did.


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 29, 2021)

Fastest Hand In The East said:


> Bruh. My man. My dude. Please. We argue who is white and who is not, but romanians? C'mon.


@Revo 
Sorry mate you're not white potato boy


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Dec 29, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> Romania happened and it is about time us Europeans accept that it did.


I refuse to accept the timeline where Poland and Romania exist.


----------



## Wintersun (Dec 29, 2021)

I love how quickly the vanilla gorilla simps came in here to shit up the thread with spergery. Even more proof that the snow roaches ruin everything they touch.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 29, 2021)

I know that us white people are just fucking terrible... But I mean, at least we don't snort petrol like you abbos do.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Dec 29, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> I know that us white people are just fucking terrible... But I mean, at least we don't snort petrol like you abbos do.


West Memphis disagrees with you


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 29, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> West Memphis disagrees with you


I've never been there before... But I'm starting to think that it might be a bad idea judging people just based on the color of their skin...


----------



## Aussie_Autizzy (Dec 29, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> I know that us white people are just fucking terrible... But I mean, at least we don't snort petrol like you abbos do.


Bring back the good ol days where you could smash a few abo's and the cops would do nothing.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Something I don't get: White people LOVE to hate on other White people. No matter the political spectrum, there's an internal distaste within American culture.


I agree blacks have no say in US politics and are only used as game pieces to inflict harm upon other tribes of whites. The white devil even successfully invented an eugenics program to trick blacks into killing their young so that there wouldn't be so many of them.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Dec 29, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> View attachment 2837534


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Wintersun said:


> I love how quickly the vanilla gorilla simps came in here to shit up the thread with spergery. Even more proof that the snow roaches ruin everything they touch.


If coping and seething were olympic events whites might have a shot at getting college scholarships.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Dec 29, 2021)

MFW I'm white.


----------



## Onion Guide (Dec 29, 2021)

I stayed in a very fancy fellow white people house once and it had expensive curtains and a robot who cleaned the lap pool. Good view of the golf course too.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 29, 2021)

N


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

O


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 29, 2021)

G


----------



## FallOfGrumps (Dec 29, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> G


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> If coping and seething were olympic events whites might have a shot at getting college scholarships.


leave it to a nigger to forget that academic scholarships exist


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> leave it to a nigger to forget that academic scholarships exist


Those are for Asians.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 29, 2021)

Just remember. We can destroy you with just one word.


----------



## redcent (Dec 29, 2021)

You mean Caucasians. To be white you'd have to be albino-tier, or close to it, like some Draco Malfoy knock-off. 

Everyone else is a peachy colour


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

redcent said:


> You mean Caucasians. To be white you'd have to be albino-tier, or close to it, like some Draco Malfoy knock-off.
> 
> Everyone else is a peachy colour


No I mean whites, to be Caucasian you'd need to come from the Caucasus.


----------



## Josterman (Dec 29, 2021)

White woman are terrible high five


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2021)

Josterman said:


> White woman are terrible high five


You can't type.


----------



## Josterman (Dec 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> You can't type.


Yeah well you got me but am i right


----------



## redcent (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> shut up coconut
> 
> I started a list of white people weaknesses so we can fight against them easier.
> 
> ...


Nah just what triggers americans. You want caucasian weakness that should be sunlight. We're like vampires. On which case maybe you should try crosses, holy water and garlic too

But if you want white people insults, I'm thinking

-Milky bar kid
-Draco Malfoy
-snow bunny
_probably some others, it has been a long long time since I made fun of an albino-tier dude. 


Dyn said:


> No I mean whites, to be Caucasian you'd need to come from the Caucasus.


…


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

redcent said:


> Nah just what triggers americans. You want caucasian weakness that should be sunlight. We're like vampires. On which case maybe you should try crosses, holy water and garlic too


Sunburn, hot peppies and Chris Hansen.


----------



## Kromer Merchant (Dec 29, 2021)

Love u Dyn ur my favorite white person


----------



## Justanotherguy (Dec 29, 2021)

Shitty weed? No sir,  white people have some great weed.


----------



## MadStan (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes, we are terrible.

We just weren't happy grunting and wandering aimlessly through the wilderness and opted to develop language, written language and technology, agriculture, prosperity and longevity.

Sigh. We are a pathetic race; Oh I wish for the days of playing sticks and campfires with other carbon monoxide brain dead peers running around with sticks with our shit on the end as the pinnacle of amusement.

Them were the days.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Menotaur said:


> We just weren't happy grunting and wandering aimlessly through the wilderness and opted to develop language, written language and technology, agriculture, prosperity and longevity.


Literally every other race also managed to do that but without getting cucked by golden retrievers at the end.


----------



## Justanotherguy (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Literally every other race also managed to do that but without getting cucked by golden retrievers at the end.


Not written language, come on homie.


----------



## MadStan (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Literally every other race also managed to do that but without getting cucked by golden retrievers at the end



I love the literacy works of the Maori, Aborigines and Africans...oh wait that's right, they didn't fucking have a written language.


----------



## redcent (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Sunburn, hot peppies and Chris Hansen.


I read that as Pauline Hanson somehow and lolled


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Literally every other race also managed to do that but without getting cucked by golden retrievers at the end.


 except niggers


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 29, 2021)

I like 2 B white


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Menotaur said:


> I love the literacy works of the Maori, Aborigines and Africans...oh wait that's right, they didn't fucking have a written language.


Writing was literally invented by Africans bro they had that famous library until white people showed up and burned it down because they were too retarded to know what books were.


----------



## MadStan (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Writing was literally invented by Africans bro they had that famous library until white people showed up and burned it down because they were too retarded to know what books were.


You see?

This is the brain dead shit you come up with.

Northern East Africa which was primarily blood from the Jews, Greeks and other regions had culture. ALL THE REST OF AFRICA HAD NOTHING.  NOT A GOD DAMN WRITTEN WORD.

The same tripe has come out of many mouths, and like idiots, you hear it and run with it. 99% of Africa was entirely brain dead and you hold up the northern Eastern tip (which was mostly not black blood) as the shining example of your culture.

Fail. Fail. Fail.

Your thread, and your responses have shown your idiocy. Now go read - our white gift to you.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Dec 29, 2021)

Woketards and Wignats are proof that the white race has little to no value left.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Menotaur said:


> You see?
> 
> This is the brain dead shit you come up with.
> 
> ...


lol so are you saying Africans _didn't_ invent writing?


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> lol so are you saying Africans _didn't_ invent writing?


Those were sandniggers, not africaniggers. Phoenician/Greek/Arabic/Latin wasn't invented by niggers. Hieroglyphics created by Egyptians, who were Greeks.


----------



## MadStan (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> lol so are you saying Africans _didn't_ invent writing?


If a spear up the ass is writing, then yes, they invented it. Otherwise they had as much to do with writing as they did with the space program.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 29, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> Woketards and Wignats are proof that the white race has little to no value left.


They’re two sides to the same annoying coin. You can be okay with being white without needing to go full wignat. That said, Slavs and Poles aren’t white.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Writing was literally invented by Africans bro they had that famous library until white people showed up and burned it down because they were too retarded to know what books were.


Are you speaking of the library of Alexandria?


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Menotaur said:


> If a spear up the ass is writing, then yes, they invented it. Otherwise they had as much to do with writing as they did with the space program.


Okay who invented writing then?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 29, 2021)

OP, I used to disagree,  but this thread has convinced me you're right.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Okay who invented writing then?


Somalians


----------



## redcent (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Okay who invented writing then?


Maybe you should ask someone who studied languages or something. 

I knew a guy once who planned on doing that. Don't know what happened to him.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 29, 2021)

redcent said:


> Maybe you should ask someone who studied languages or something.
> 
> I knew a guy once who planned on doing that. Don't know what happened to him.


He was murdered by the Illuminati for discovering the truth that white people invented writing. Wake up, sheeple!


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

redcent said:


> Maybe you should ask someone who studied languages or something.


Nah the answer is 'Egyptians, circa 4000BC' I'm just trying to very gently lead this retarded bleached ape into realising that Africans invented writing because apparently you sometimes have to use third-grade education techniques when talking to mayo mutts.


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 29, 2021)

If poc can fuck and breed all the white people we can thin out their genes and assimilate them


----------



## draggs (Dec 29, 2021)

The chalky scourge is apongst us


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Nah the answer is 'Egyptians, circa 4000BC' I'm just trying to very gently lead this retarded bleached ape into realising that Africans invented writing because apparently you sometimes have to use third-grade education techniques when talking to mayo mutts.


Egyptians weren't niggers except later on some uppity Sudanese did a coup once or twice and then quickly got genocided. Of course they were niggers. 

Just look at everything south of the Sahara. Just look at it, hard, and tell me it isn't a shithole (except for a couple of barricaded enclaves in S.Africa full of Afrikaners).


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 29, 2021)

the clap said:


> I just don't know what Yakub was thinking.


I believe that his exact words when he woke up that fateful morning were "Fuck these stupid fucking niggers, I'm making white people"


----------



## Mr. Bung (Dec 29, 2021)

White people used to be cool before they turned into spineless white maggots.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Egyptians weren't niggers


I never said they were. I said they were Africans and they invented writing.


----------



## axfaxf (Dec 29, 2021)

Menotaur said:


> The same tripe has come out of many mouths, and like idiots, you hear it and run with it. 99% of Africa was entirely brain dead and you hold up the northern Eastern tip (which was mostly not black blood) as the shining example of your culture.


Listen, we all originated from Africa, and you´re a Nigger too, don´t worry. You´re just white in your skin complexion and thereby inherently inferior.


----------



## soggy london (Dec 29, 2021)

So true.

I keep this colorized depiction Dr. Yakub and his first two white demons in my wallet to remind me of our superiority to the lice lieutenants.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Dec 29, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> OP, I used to disagree,  but this thread has convinced me you're right.


It further convinced me that the only thing worse than niggers are fragile Whites who feel compelled to prove their superiority to niggers. It's untermensch behavior and they will *not* be welcome in my ethnostate.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 29, 2021)

If white people are so great, why did the Nazis lose to a bunch of Slavs and other untermensch? Slavs aren’t white. The Ancient Greeks said so, so it’s true


----------



## draggs (Dec 29, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> If white people are so great, why did the Nazis lose to a bunch of Slavs and other untermensch? Slavs aren’t white. The Ancient Greeks said so, so it’s true


Gr*ekoids arent white either


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> If white people are so great, why did the Nazis lose to a bunch of Slavs and other untermensch? Slavs aren’t white. The Ancient Greeks said so, so it’s true


The nazis beat homogenously white ethnostates like France and Poland and Norway pretty handily but when it was time to face up against ethnically diverse countries like the USA or USSR they rolled over like a valley girl at doggy daycare. 

Really goes to show us that multiculturalism and diversity are truly our greatest national strengths.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2021)

Hillary Clinton is the greatest White woman who ever lived.


----------



## Grub (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Really goes to show us that multiculturalism and diversity are truly our greatest national strengths


This is not wrong. People these days don't seem to understand, black white, brown whatever the fuck, you're all supposed to be American first. America was built by people from many cultures, it's always been about not mattering where you're from, but working hard to make something for your life in a land that allows anyone to do this with hard work and effort.

That attitude is what made America great in its glory days.

The racebaiting and divisive retarded shit that gets spewed out these days from all sides is some backward ass shit even compared to 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Dec 29, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Hillary Clinton is the greatest White woman who ever lived.


Reptilians aren't White.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2021)

The Sacred Chao said:


> Reptilians aren't White.


White folks are sneaky as fuck.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Grub said:


> This is not wrong. People these days don't seem to understand, black white, brown whatever the fuck, you're all supposed to be American first. America was built by people from many cultures, it's always been about not mattering where you're from, but working hard to make something for your life in a land that allows anyone to do this with hard work and effort.
> 
> That attitude is what made America great in its glory days.
> 
> The racebaiting and divisive retarded shit that gets spewed out these days from all sides is some backward ass shit even compared to 10-15 years ago.


What do you mean gassing 6 million of our own citizens for having the wrong last name isn't an effective military strategy?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 29, 2021)

The Sacred Chao said:


> Reptilians aren't White.


They're usually described as green but lizards can be many colors. We just won't know until the Scooby-Doo gang rips her human mask off after a Benny Hill-style chase scene with multiple pratfalls and other slap-stick elements.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I never said they were. I said they were Africans and they invented writing.


They weren't Africans when they invented writing though, it happened in the Middle East. You know, the place that's called the Cradle of Civilization, the Fertile Crescent, etc.


----------



## What the shit (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> What do you mean gassing 6 million of our own citizens for having the wrong last name isn't an effective military strategy?


I mean, it made sense if you were aryan.


----------



## Grub (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> What do you mean gassing 6 million of our own citizens for having the wrong last name isn't an effective military strategy?


Doesn't seem like it worked out very well no.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> They weren't Africans when they invented writing though, it happened in the Middle East. You know, the place that's called the Cradle of Civilization, the Fertile Crescent, etc.


Sure. That's the monogenetic theory, in which writing was invented once, in Sumeria, and then spread to the rest of the world. Oh, except for China, who also invented it independently. And the Indus Valley, who also invented it. And the Easter Islanders, they invented writing too. Turns out a few people invented writing, and none of them were white.

And, oh right, the _Egyptians_, who also invented writing, except their writing was the ancestor script that went on to form the basis of Greek, Hebrew, Arabic and Latin writing systems, like the one we're using right now.

But I figured all that was a little too advanced for somebody struggling with the basics like 'Africans invented writing'.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Really goes to show us that multiculturalism and diversity are truly our greatest national strengths.


Oh yeah?  Name a single videogame made by a non-white


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> Oh yeah?  Name a single videogame made by a non-white


Super Mario Brothers.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Super Mario Brothers.


Wrong.  If it were made by a non-white, that would be cultural appropriation.  Mario is an Italian-American, and Italians are white.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> Wrong.  If it were made by a non-white, that would be cultural appropriation.  Mario is an Italian-American, and Italians are white.


If Italians were white they wouldn't have any culture to appropriate, check and mate.


----------



## Catch The Rainbow (Dec 29, 2021)

What if you're not white but are white passing?


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Sure. That's the monogenetic theory, in which writing was invented once, in Sumeria, and then spread to the rest of the world. Oh, except for China, who also invented it independently. And the Indus Valley, who also invented it. And the Easter Islanders, they invented writing too. Turns out a few people invented writing, and none of them were white.
> 
> And, oh right, the _Egyptians_, who also invented writing, except their writing was the ancestor script that went on to form the basis of Greek, Hebrew, Arabic and Latin writing systems, like the one we're using right now.
> 
> But I figured all that was a little too advanced for somebody struggling with the basics like 'Africans invented writing'.


Sandniggers did it first. They are a type of nigger but they are not African niggers and as far as niggers go, they weren't niggers at all until a schizo pedo from Arabia fucked them up. Now they're the proto-mutt, the very first, due to rape and more rape, a bunch of inbred allah worshiping retards that drive trucks of peace.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 29, 2021)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Sandniggers did it first. They are a type of nigger but they are not African niggers and as far as niggers go, they weren't niggers at all until a schizo pedo from Arabia fucked them up. Now they're the proto-mutt, the very first, due to rape and more rape, a bunch of inbred allah worshiping retards that drive trucks of peace.


Okay but Africans still invented writing and white people copied it.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Okay but Africans still invented writing and white people copied it.


They also invented industrial rape wars so its canceled out.


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 29, 2021)

So the Romans learned how to do the Rape of the Sabine Women from watching daddy Africa?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 29, 2021)

Recall that wh*toids were so fucking furious that Jews were really good at physics that they tried to make up their own physics with hookers and black jack

Look up Deutsche Physik


----------



## Troll Patrol (Dec 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Okay but Africans still invented writing and white people copied it.



The ancient Egyptian aristocracy were white according to genetic studies on mummies. So whites living in Africa invented writing. Look at the rest of sub-Saharan Africa. They still hadn't even discovered the wheel until Europeans introduced it a few centuries ago.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Dec 29, 2021)

The wh*toids fear this. Burn wh*ties burn.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Point and void (Dec 29, 2021)

These niggers be racist I will report all of these racist goyims to the ADL!
when will josh learn?


----------



## axfaxf (Dec 30, 2021)

Troll Patrol said:


> The ancient Egyptian aristocracy were white *according to genetic studies on mummies*.


Yeah, now they´re just grasping at straws. This is the shit, they want young people to believe, lol.

Since it´s beyond any reasonable doubt, that Egyptians were Niggers Africans (see answer upthread), they obviously didn´t have an aristocrazy. That´s something wh*toids do, see Roosevelt, Clinton, Bush and the royal rape family in that pathetic island, in order to keep the Black man down.

Black Egyptians at the time, lived in a peaceful anarcho-syndicalist commune without any clear leadership. And then white boi came around and fucked it all up. Please take some responsibility for your actions, even if you always suck.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 30, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> Wrong.  If it were made by a non-white, that would be cultural appropriation.  Mario is an Italian-American, and Italians are white.


Sonic the Hedgehog. Yakuza.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 30, 2021)

Troll Patrol said:


> The ancient Egyptian aristocracy were white according to genetic studies on mummies.


No they weren't, fuck you whitoids are embarrassing. Now you're literally claiming you were the kangs of Egypt lmao.


----------



## redcent (Dec 30, 2021)

The queues for covid tests are shit lately. Standing out in the scorching Aussie sun for hours waiting to get a stick shoved up my nose. The eventual sunburn can make anyone grumpy. That's in NSW I don't know how other states are coping



Dyn said:


> If Italians were white they wouldn't have any culture to appropriate, check and mate.


_If? _

You know any non white Italians?


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Dec 30, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Something I don't get: White people LOVE to hate on other White people. No matter the political spectrum, there's an internal distaste within American culture.


We only see each other as human, so when we’re in the mood to hate humanity, we have to hate other ytpipl.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 30, 2021)

redcent said:


> _If? _
> 
> You know any non white Italians?


Yeah, every single one of those greasy brown dagos


----------



## Troll Patrol (Dec 30, 2021)

Dyn said:


> No they weren't, fuck you whitoids are embarrassing. Now you're literally claiming you were the kangs of Egypt lmao.



Yes they were! We wuz the kangz. You can look the studies up. Oh wait, you probably think science is just a conspiracy by the white man to keep darkies down.


----------



## Butcher Pete (Dec 30, 2021)

Y’all talkin’ ’bout chalkies in here?!?!


----------



## Dyn (Dec 30, 2021)

Troll Patrol said:


> Yes they were! We wuz the kangz. You can look the studies up. Oh wait, you probably think science is just a conspiracy by the white man to keep darkies down.


No I just think brown african people with brown skin aren't white.


----------



## IKOL (Dec 30, 2021)

That's a nice, comfy thread of irony sponsored by jewlizards and maggotglizzards. 

Keep going, OP. We know you love you some crackhole, Dyn.


----------



## Troll Patrol (Dec 30, 2021)

Dyn said:


> No I just think brown african people with brown skin aren't white.



You wouldn't happen to be jewish would you?

edit - I will take your silence as an affirmative. That explains everything.


----------



## redcent (Dec 30, 2021)

Troll Patrol said:


> You wouldn't happen to be jewish would you?
> 
> edit - I will take your silence as an affirmative. That explains everything.


Jewish people here are rare

African people here are rare

Even aboriginal folk here are rare

Adelaide may be different, but for the most part it's either convict-spawn, Europeans, Asians or middle easterners. Or islanders. 

Geez it's like Americans can't envision a place that's different from their usual white trash vs ghetto dumps they live in


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Dec 30, 2021)

we're all white honestly there's no such thing as being black. i refuse to believe one can be born a different skin color


----------



## What the shit (Dec 30, 2021)

I believe we’re all equal on the inside


----------



## Citizen Lain (Dec 30, 2021)

Whites are the worst race on the planet. Except for all the others.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 30, 2021)

redcent said:


> Geez it's like Americans can't envision a place that's different from their usual white trash vs ghetto dumps they live in


No anyone who disagrees with the fourteen words is clearly a Jewish conspirator.


----------



## Troll Patrol (Dec 30, 2021)

Dyn said:


> No anyone who disagrees with the fourteen words is clearly a Jewish conspirator.



Keep dodging the question Shlomo.


----------



## CryptoHermit (Dec 30, 2021)

The upcoming hyperinflation will be great to see every immigrant fuck off back to their homelands when their foreign property speculation blows up in their faces and they move to greener pastures. It's happened once before in my own country, recession hits and all the foreigners high tail it out when the consumption slows down a smidge. I much prefer the open prejudice rather than Trotskyite "racism" pilpul and CRT BS any day to be honest.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 30, 2021)

Troll Patrol said:


> Keep dodging the question Shlomo.


I will because it's kinda funny how quickly you retarded crackers start blaming the Jews the second your tiny little cracker brains don't understand something.


----------



## CryptoHermit (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Troll Patrol (Dec 30, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I will because it's kinda funny how quickly you retarded crackers start blaming the Jews the second your tiny little cracker brains don't understand something.


^^^^ Says the autistic kike whining about white people. How's that old saying go....."The jew screams out in pain as he strikes you.".


----------



## MadStan (Dec 30, 2021)

You know what a white guy does when he gets a black spot on his face?

He buys cream to bleach it out and make it white.

What does a black guy or asian do when they have a white blotch on their face?

He buys cream to bleach the rest of his face white. Not cream to make his spot go back to brown, black or yellow.

It is called envy. And even us whites don't understand it at all.


----------



## Troll Patrol (Dec 30, 2021)

CryptoHermit said:


> View attachment 2842493



The problem is the fbi lumps jews in with whites and jews dominate the porn industry and all forms of degeneracy. According to the fbi Epstein, Ghislaine Maxwell, Harvey Weinstein etc... are "white". Plus sexual assault and molestation is rampant in the black community but vastly under-reported.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 30, 2021)

Troll Patrol said:


> The problem is the fbi lumps jews in with whites and jews dominate the porn industry and all forms of degeneracy. According to the fbi Epstein, Ghislaine Maxwell, Harvey Weinstein etc... are "white". Plus sexual assault and molestation is rampant in the black community but vastly under-reported.


Lots of Jews are white though. Most Ashkenazi Jews have Polish, German, and Russian ancestry. Sephardic Jews typically have a bit of Spanish/Portuguese ancestry. Most Jews pass for white because they are white.


----------



## EnemyStand (Dec 30, 2021)

Just want to point out to all the darkies that you niggers can go back to Africa at any time and stop breathing the white man's air. White men made a country for you called Liberia. Live there.


JambledUpWords said:


> Lots of Jews are white though. Most Ashkenazi Jews have Polish, German, and Russian ancestry. Sephardic Jews typically have a bit of Spanish/Portuguese ancestry. Most Jews pass for white because they are white.


Their skin is white but inside beats the heart of a nigger.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 30, 2021)

penis


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 30, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> penis


Very tiny on whites, yet another area where the mayo ghoul is inferior


----------



## redcent (Dec 30, 2021)

Troll Patrol said:


> ^^^^ Says the autistic kike whining about white people. How's that old saying go....."The jew screams out in pain as he strikes you.".


Why. Are. People. Here. So. Stupid.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 30, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Very tiny on whites, yet another area where the mayo ghoul is inferior


White people actually have the largest penises, that's why they're called "caucasian" but it's pronounced "cock asian".  It's because White people are as smart as Asians but also have the biggest cocks, therefore, "caucasian"


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 30, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Hillary Clinton is the greatest White woman who ever lived.


I know you're baiting because you generally have better taste in elderly white women.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 30, 2021)

redcent said:


> Why. Are. People. Here. So. Stupid. View attachment 2843512


The debate of how white (or not white) Jews actually are is just the /pol form of CRT. Instead of the arch enemy being the white male for progressives, the arch enemy of wignats is the Jew.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 30, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> The debate of how white (or not white) Jews actually are is just the /pol form of CRT. Instead of the arch enemy being the white male for progressives, the arch enemy of wignats is the Jew.


Meanwhile there are something like 15 million Jews in the world, who supposedly control everything, but they don't.  And there are over a fucking BILLION Islams, almost all of them want to KILL you and RAPE you if you're a woman, and these fucking assclowns focus on Jews.

Good job idiots.  Mighty white of you.  Wish you were better at math.


----------



## redcent (Dec 30, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> The debate of how white (or not white) Jews actually are is just the /pol form of CRT. Instead of the arch enemy being the white male for progressives, the arch enemy of wignats is the Jew.


You can always tell the character of a person by the quality of his enemies. In this case I find said character rather lacking.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 30, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Meanwhile there are something like 15 million Jews in the world, who supposedly control everything, but they don't.  And there are over a fucking BILLION Islams, almost all of them want to KILL you and RAPE you if you're a woman, and these fucking assclowns focus on Jews.
> 
> Good job idiots.  Mighty white of you.  Wish you were better at math.


No Muslims are based because they beat women and don't give them any rights, and if we were all Muslim I would definitely have a QT3.14 Aryan Wife because they wouldn't all be FUCKING WHORES who will sleep with everyone (but me). Still another field in which brown men are superior to whites


----------



## redcent (Dec 30, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> No Muslims are based because they beat women and don't give them any rights, and if we were all Muslim I would definitely have a QT3.14 Aryan Wife because they wouldn't all be FUCKING WHORES who will sleep with everyone (but me). Still another field in which brown men are superior to whites


What's stopping them from letting them get beaten to death rather than fuck you


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 30, 2021)

White people got no reason
White people got no reason
White people got no reason
To live
They got little hands
And little eyes
And they walk around
Tellin' great big lies
They got little noses
And tiny little teeth
They wear platform shoes
On their nasty little feet
Well, I don't want no white people
Don't want no white people
Don't want no white people
'Round here
White people are just the same
As you and I
A fool such as I
All men are brothers
Until the day they die
It's a wonderful world
White people got nobody
White people got nobody
White people got nobody
To love
They got little baby legs
And they stand so low
You got to pick 'em up
Just to say hello
They got little cars
That got beep, beep, beep
They got little voices
Goin' peep, peep, peep
They got grubby little fingers
And dirty little minds
They're gonna get you every time
Well, I don't want no white people
Don't want no white people
Don't want no white people
'Round here


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 30, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Very tiny on whites, yet another area where the mayo ghoul is inferior





Pissmaster said:


> White people actually have the largest penises, that's why they're called "caucasian" but it's pronounced "cock asian".  It's because White people are as smart as Asians but also have the biggest cocks, therefore, "caucasian"


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 30, 2021)

White race used to be the epitome of morality or something along the lines of greatness.  

Now they are nothing but petulant mud that lives off the legacy of their forefathers greatness.  This is the generation of twitch, instagram, tiktok. 

You must now look to other superior race for survival but I see no one to inherit the mantle of white man's burden.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 30, 2021)

Why do White people hate Italians?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 30, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Why do White people hate Italians?


Italians are the blacks of white people, who worship the Pope and make meatballs all day. They’re just a slight step up from the Irish, but not by much. 

Source: just trust me, okay


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Dec 30, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Why do White people hate Italians?


You misspelled "nigger", nigger.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 30, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> Italians are the blacks of white people, who worship the Pope and make meatballs all day. They’re just a slight step up from the Irish, but not by much.
> 
> Source: just trust me, okay


See what I mean by wignats not knowing what is considered "White?" Poor excuses of people.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 30, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> See what I mean by wignats not knowing what is considered "White?" Poor excuses of people.


Romanians are the Mexicans of white people. Serbians are the Jews of white people.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Spicboyskafan (Dec 30, 2021)

white peoples be like


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 30, 2021)

Spicboyskafan said:


> white peoples be like


----------



## redcent (Dec 31, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Why do White people hate Italians?


Good question

Why do snow bunny milky bar kids have an issue with italians


----------



## EnemyStand (Dec 31, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> View attachment 2843899


Well, the niggers can have this one. Fatass race traitor nigger lover is what she is. If she didn't love niggers, why'd she become so attractive to them?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 31, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Why do White people hate Italians?


Because when they aren't making marinara sauce, they're making crime sydicates or being anarchists or other wop shit like that.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Actual photographs of @Dyn:


----------



## Troll Patrol (Dec 31, 2021)

This thread needs a couple tins of Zyklon B to delouse it.


----------



## Sithis (Dec 31, 2021)

Imagine hating any one particular group of people and blinding yourself to the opportunity to hate everyone equally. What rank amateurism.


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 31, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> Slavs (especially slavic leafs) are unironically subhumans. Fuck Gopniks!
> View attachment 2837385


>Slavs
>wh*te
This honkey right here...


JambledUpWords said:


> Serbians are the Jews of white people.





>Serbs
>wh*te
You crackas be crazy yo.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 31, 2021)

Troll Patrol said:


> This thread needs a couple tins of Zyklon B to delouse it.


Might as well, Zyklon B is about as timely and relevant to current year as the regressive wignat values you've been pumping in here. White men are over, and tomorrow belongs to the human beings. Stay mad and die obsolete and ungenerously depicted by history, cumskin.


----------



## Troll Patrol (Dec 31, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Might as well, Zyklon B is about as timely and relevant to current year as the regressive wignat values you've been pumping in here. White men are over, and tomorrow belongs to the human beings. Stay mad and die obsolete and ungenerously depicted by history, cumskin.



If whites are over at least we won't have to suffer the hellscape of blacks and jews anymore. Thankfully the based Chinese won't put up with either for long and will turn Israel and what's left of Murica into glass parking lots.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 31, 2021)

Troll Patrol said:


> If whites are over at least we won't have to suffer the hellscape of blacks and jews anymore. Thankfully the based Chinese won't put up with either for long and will turn Israel and what's left of Murica into glass parking lots.


You sound mad.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 31, 2021)

Troll Patrol said:


> If whites are over at least we won't have to suffer the hellscape of blacks and jews anymore. Thankfully the based Chinese won't put up with either for long and will turn Israel and what's left of Murica into glass parking lots.


Literally looking forward to racial extinction lmfao your race is trash.


----------



## Troll Patrol (Dec 31, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Literally looking forward to racial extinction lmfao your race is trash.



Oh look, the jew pot calling the non-kosher kettle black.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 31, 2021)

Troll Patrol said:


> Oh look, the jew pot calling the non-kosher kettle black.


One day a bunch of kids are going to get blown out in class when their teacher explains to them that whitoids actually used to have a golden age and sailed around in wooden ships conquering places and oppressing people. They'll rush home all wide-eyed and panicked trying to make sure there aren't any galleons or muskets that their dad's pet state-assigned estrogen-fed castrated tranny cumdumpster can get access to and their dad will be like "Haha don't worry kids that was a long time ago and historians aren't even sure if it really happened or not".


----------



## Troll Patrol (Dec 31, 2021)

Dyn said:


> One day a bunch of kids are going to get blown out in class when their teacher explains to them that whitoids actually used to have a golden age and sailed around in wooden ships conquering places and oppressing people. They'll rush home all wide-eyed and panicked trying to make sure there aren't any galleons or muskets that their dad's pet state-assigned estrogen-fed castrated tranny cumdumpster can get access to and their dad will be like "Haha don't worry kids that was a long time ago and historians aren't even sure if it really happened or not".


----------



## redcent (Dec 31, 2021)

Dyn said:


> cumskin.


Nobody has clear skin, silly


----------



## EnemyStand (Dec 31, 2021)

Dyn said:


> One day a bunch of kids are going to get blown out in class when their teacher explains to them that whitoids actually used to have a golden age and sailed around in wooden ships conquering places and oppressing people. They'll rush home all wide-eyed and panicked trying to make sure there aren't any galleons or muskets that their dad's pet state-assigned estrogen-fed castrated tranny cumdumpster can get access to and their dad will be like "Haha don't worry kids that was a long time ago and historians aren't even sure if it really happened or not".


Except the historians are wrong. The next day the superior white race will return from the moon and all the little niggers will bow down to it thinking they're gods because niggers are that fucking stupid and wouldn't have ever gone to space if it hadn't been from the benevolence of the superior white man. Unless the Aryans and the Chinks create a new master race, but we can just call them white because niggers won't be allowed on the moon.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 31, 2021)

The next statues we should tear down are Abraham Lincoln I don't give a fuck if he "freed the slaves" or whatever he's an ugly cracker who shouldn't have had slaves in the first place.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Dyn said:


> The next statues we should tear down are Abraham Lincoln I don't give a fuck if he "freed the slaves" or whatever he's an ugly cracker who shouldn't have had slaves in the first place.


True Fact:  Lincoln is best known for "Lincoln Lincoln bo-binkin, banana fanna fo finkin, fe fi fo finkin, Lincoln", which was invented by a Pajeet and then stolen and used as a meme by White people, including President Lincoln himself.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 31, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> True Fact:  Lincoln is best known for "Lincoln Lincoln bo-binkin, banana fanna fo finkin, fe fi fo finkin, Lincoln", which was invented by a Pajeet and then stolen and used as a meme by White people, including President Lincoln himself.


Is there _anything_ the cumskins haven't stolen? Seems like everything was invented by Semites, Chineses, Mayans, and Indians (the dothead kind)


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Is there _anything_ the cumskins haven't stolen? Seems like everything was invented by Semites, Chineses, Mayans, and Indians (the dothead kind)


George Washington was White, and he invented peanut butter


----------



## Dyn (Dec 31, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Is there _anything_ the cumskins haven't stolen? Seems like everything was invented by Semites, Chineses, Mayans, and Indians (the dothead kind)


Whites invented frappuccinos, HR ladies and dog therapists.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 31, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Whites invented frappuccinos, HR ladies and dog therapists.


Is there anything _good _whites haven't stolen?


----------



## Dyn (Dec 31, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Is there anything _good _whites haven't stolen?


The 2020 presidential election.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 31, 2021)

Dyn said:


> The 2020 presidential election.


Is Biden black?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 31, 2021)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Is there _anything_ the cumskins haven't stolen? Seems like everything was invented by Semites, Chineses, Mayans, and Indians (the dothead kind)


If there was a football team called the Cumskins I'd buy a season pass.


----------



## The Magnificence (Dec 31, 2021)

Um, I prefer "blue-eyed devil" please respect my identity.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 1, 2022)

The Magnificence said:


> Um, I prefer "blue-eyed devil" please respect my identity.


I prefer the term “mayo ghoul”


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 1, 2022)

Why are white people such shit?  Shouldn't white people be better, after being given every possible benefit of society?


----------



## Un Platano (Jan 1, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Why are white people such shit?  Shouldn't white people be better, after being given every possible benefit of society?


It all falls down to inferior IQ. They like to claim their superiority over subsaharan Africans (lol) but they are far outperformed by Indians, Chinese, and especially Ashkenazi Jews.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 1, 2022)

Un Platano said:


> It all falls down to inferior IQ. They like to claim their superiority over subsaharan Africans (lol) but they are far outperformed by Indians, Chinese, and especially Ashkenazi Jews.


White people have these supposedly awesome IQs and yet you see them on cop shows getting naked and drunk in Florida and fist fighting cops.  White people are retards!


----------



## CryptoHermit (Jan 6, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> I prefer the term “mayo ghoul”


Cracker is the classic. It implies you still hold some mastery over POC whenever they call you that by saying you're a master who cracks his whip at them.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 6, 2022)

CryptoHermit said:


> Cracker is the classic. It implies you still hold some mastery over POC whenever they call you that by saying you're a master who cracks his whip at them.


Except cracker is derived from the Gaelic 'craic' because it was originally a slur for drunken Scots-Irish white trash, try again.


----------



## CryptoHermit (Jan 6, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Except cracker is derived from the Gaelic 'craic' because it was originally a slur for drunken Scots-Irish white trash, try again.


Craic is just gaeilge for fun/gossip/news. "What's the craic?" is said all the time in Ireland.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 6, 2022)

CryptoHermit said:


> Craic is just gaeilge for fun/gossip/news. "What's the craic?" is said all the time in Ireland.
> 
> View attachment 2864903


All Floridians are Crackers


----------



## Troll Patrol (Jan 6, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Except cracker is derived from the Gaelic 'craic' because it was originally a slur for drunken Scots-Irish white trash, try again.


As if negros know gaelic you dumb kike.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 6, 2022)

CryptoHermit said:


> Craic is just gaeilge for fun/gossip/news. "What's the craic?" is said all the time in Ireland.


Yes. That's why Protestant settlers called the Scots-Irish settlers 'crackers'. Because they were stumbling around like drunk mushmouthed retards constantly slurring "Whae's te craic?" at each other through their drooling toothless maws.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jan 6, 2022)

I sure hope white people don't catch on to what the blacks do and start raping women indiscriminately, that'll be no good.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 6, 2022)

Troll Patrol said:


> As if negros know gaelic you dumb kike.


What kind of retard would waste their time learning a language that isn't spoken by anyone in the world who isn't already a native English speaker?


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jan 6, 2022)

Facial reconstruction of Ramses II, the greatest Pharaoh of Ancient Egypt.



 
We were Kings and so fourth.


----------



## Troll Patrol (Jan 6, 2022)

Dyn said:


> What kind of retard would waste their time learning a language that isn't spoken by anyone in the world who isn't already a native English speaker?


That's exactly the point shekel-grubber. Your etymology is retarded. Blacks can barely speak/understand English. You honestly think they adapted some obscure Gaelic slang term?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 6, 2022)

White people stormed the Capitol. White people most affected.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 6, 2022)

Troll Patrol said:


> That's exactly the point shekel-grubber. Your etymology is retarded. Blacks can barely speak/understand English. You honestly think they adapted some obscure Gaelic slang term?


No, white Protestants coined it because they hate inbred country white trash crackers more than black people ever have.


----------



## draggs (Jan 6, 2022)

Tell it to your whore chalky momma


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jan 6, 2022)

Dyn said:


> No I just think brown african people with brown skin aren't white.



Nigger


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 7, 2022)

Dyn said:


> Sure. That's the monogenetic theory, in which writing was invented once, in Sumeria, and then spread to the rest of the world. Oh, except for China, who also invented it independently. And the Indus Valley, who also invented it. And the Easter Islanders, they invented writing too. Turns out a few people invented writing, and none of them were white.
> 
> And, oh right, the _Egyptians_, who also invented writing, except their writing was the ancestor script that went on to form the basis of Greek, Hebrew, Arabic and Latin writing systems, like the one we're using right now.
> 
> But I figured all that was a little too advanced for somebody struggling with the basics like 'Africans invented writing'.


Ok, but how do you feel about "White Niggers?"


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2022)

UnKillShredDur said:


> Ok, but how do you feel about "White Niggers?"


The Ethan Ralph subforum is thataway.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jan 7, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> The Ethan Ralph subforum is thataway.


Oh come on, don't insult them by allowing Ralph to be grouped with them. He's way lower on the totem pole.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Jan 7, 2022)

white people don't exist, dumbass


----------



## Pissmaster (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Lu_Kreed (Jan 8, 2022)

I love Dyn's post, I can't believe people actually take the bait


----------



## Wormy (Jan 8, 2022)

draggs said:


> chalky momma


We got Georgia mountain squids in this thread?


----------



## draggs (Jan 8, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> We got Georgia mountain squids in this thread?


Get away from that you little pistachio!


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 10, 2022)

WHITE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO SAVE THE USAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shidoen (Jan 10, 2022)

Y’all can hate on white people all you like but we brought you some of the best lol cows.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 10, 2022)

Lu_Kreed said:


> I love Dyn's post, I can't believe people actually take the bait


And people wonder why he can't resist chumming the waters after huffing some petrol.


Marissa Moira said:


> Oh come on, don't insult them by allowing Ralph to be grouped with them. He's way lower on the totem pole.


Moar like the scrotum pole.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 10, 2022)

20th century White women were something else.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 10, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> 20th century White women were something else.


She's got Bette Davis knees.


----------



## tphreak (Jan 10, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Y’all can hate on white people all you like but we brought you some of the best lol cows.


You got that right, have to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 10, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> 20th century White women were something else.


You would have loved my great grandmother, she was a woman very much in the Bette Davis, Joan Crawford vein, it was a sad day when she passed away in 2013.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jan 23, 2022)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> Also white people are demons


Imagine if Elliot Rodger opened the door and saw that staring back at him, he probably would have joined a monastery.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 31, 2022)

My face when somebody says White people will be a minority:


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 31, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> My face when somebody says White people will be a minority:


What's funny is they'll still claim we're a social majority of some sort.  I find this funny, even if it will actually be, to some extent, true.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Feb 26, 2022)

Fun fact, Irish were considered slightly less white in the 1800s by some people


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Feb 26, 2022)

The zeitgeist of this thread in a single meme:


----------



## Lucky Jim (Feb 26, 2022)

Cold, late night so long ago
When I was not so strong you know
A pretty man came to me
I never seen eyes so blue
You know, I could not run away it seemed
We'd seen each other in a dream
Seemed like he knew me, he looked right through me, yeah
"Come on home, girl" he said , "Sieg Heil"
"You don't have to love me yet, let's just 'Heil' awhile
But try to understand, try to understand
Try, try, try to understand, I'm a white man"


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 26, 2022)

Goddamn I hate these filthy fucking mayonnaise ghoul honky motherfuckers so goddamn much why don't they just DIE already?


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 26, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> The zeitgeist of this thread in a single meme:
> 
> View attachment 3022122


I'm sorry for racism.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Feb 27, 2022)

"By the moon that shines above us in the misty morn and night
Let us cease to run ourselves down, and praise God that we are white
And better still are English, tea and toast and muffin rings
Old ladies with stern faces, and the Captains and the Kings
Old ladies with stern faces, and the Captains and the Kings"

— Brendan Behan


----------

